
Light House, maker of AI-powered security cameras, shuts down - phmagic
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/18/smart-security-camera-maker-lighthouse-ai-shuts-down/
======
phmagic
Interested to know people's thoughts on how startups can compete in consumer
tech vs the giants.

------
deytempo
In other words that firmware is not going to have any more legitimate changes
made to it.

